# à et dans (emplois divers)



## Marlluna

Buenos días. 

¿Cómo puedo traducir estas preposiciones, juntas y en cursiva en la frase siguiente?.

"Cette expression ordinaire de l'expérience du travail ["y mettre du sien pour que ça marche"] exprime bien le mouvement par lequel le sujet se rend présent _à _et _dans_ son activité".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

Una sugerencia, sin convicción : en su actividad y para ella....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¿Cuál es tu propuesta?
Dependerá mucho de como has traducido "rend"

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Tiene razón Martine: depende del verbo. Tampoco sé muy bien qué poner; quizás "se hace presente", pero me parece que se queda corto: la idea es que "se implica", creo. 
¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## mûr

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola a todos/todas.
Encuentro dificultades para utilizar adecuadamente en francés estas preposiciones cuando en español corresponden a "en". Hay alguna regla clara o algún "truco" para no equivocarse.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Paquita

Hola : 
No hay truco sino unas reglas que encontrás aquí , al final :

http://www.connectigramme.com/preposition.html/odyframe.htm


----------



## Domtom

-
Ejemplos de cuando *en* se traduce por *à* o bien por *dans* (o incluso se deja *sin traducir*), u otras.

Soy lento *en* darme cuenta = Je suis lent *à* me rendre compte

Está versado *en* arquitectura = Il est versé *dans* l’architecture

Ha disminuido *en* un cierto porcentaje = Cela a diminué *d’*un certain pourcentage

Te empeñas *en* hacer el gamberro = Tu t’obstines *à* faire le voyou 

Se ha fijado *en* esto = Elle a remarqué ça

Fíjate *en* Juan = fais attention *à* Juan = regarde Juan = vise un peu Juan (c'est dernière est de l'argot).

Yo me inicio *en* los placeres de la informática = Je m’initie *aux* plaisirs de l’informatique

Voy a matricularme *en* francés, nivel superior = Je vais m’inscrire *au* cours de français, niveau supérieur

Participamos *en* el combate = Nous avons participés *au* combat

Piensa *en* tu próximo día de descanso = Pense *à* ton prochain jour de repos

Piensa *en* Jérôme = Pense *à* Jérôme

Trabajo *en* una traducción = Je travaille *à* une traduction
-


----------



## mûr

Gracias a los dos. Ahora me "sumergiré" en vuestras orientaciones.


----------



## Domtom

-
¡Ah! Y luego otra cuyo error se ve a menudo en este foro:

Traducir al francés ... traduire au français  ... traduire *en* français


----------



## taina

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Saludos:

Pueden ustedes decirme por favor cuál es la preposición correcta:

L’enquête est une activité  enrrichissante où j'ai mené à bien l’assistance *dans /à * les préparations des enquêtes.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## tom29

Hola

Lo correcto es "à" : L’enquête est une activité enrrichissante où j'ai mené à bienl’assistance *à *les préparations des enquêtes

Saludos

Thomas


----------



## Carrie2

'...l'assistance _*aux*_ préparations...', non?


----------



## tom29

Hola

Oops, que verguenza ! Claro que es "aux"... 

Me disculpo !


----------



## Fernita

Carrie2 said:


> '...l'assistance _*aux*_ préparations...', non?


 
Oui, je suis d'accord. C'est "*aux".*
**


----------



## Maguie156

Nueva pregunta
​ 


Cuando yo digo "je reste à ma maison" está bien? o debo utlizar la preprosición "Dans" en vez de "à".


----------



## huitli

"Je reste à la maison" es la frase usual, no es necesario decir la cual con "ma", se entiende que es la suya.


----------



## Menrva

Maguie156 said:


> Cuando yo digo "je reste à ma maison" está bien? o debo utlizar la preprosición "Dans" en vez de "à".


 Hola, Maguie. Debes saber que hay otra preposición muy empleada que es "*chez*". Significa _en casa de_ o _a casa de_, por lo que podrías decir:

_Je reste chez moi_ (me quedo en mi casa).
_Je vais chez Pierre_ (voy a casa de Pierre).
_Je suis chez le médecin_ (estoy en el médico).

Un saludo.


----------



## Maguie156

Menrva said:


> Hola, Maguie. Debes saber que hay otra preposición muy empleada que es "*chez*". Significa _en casa de_ o _a casa de_, por lo que podrías decir:
> 
> _Je reste chez moi_ (me quedo en mi casa).
> _Je vais chez Pierre_ (voy a casa de Pierre).
> _Je suis chez le médecin_ (estoy en el médico).
> 
> Un saludo.




Yo lo sé, mi pregunta es ¿cuando utilizar "dans"  "en" y "à"?


----------



## Cenimurcia

"je reste dans la maison" se podría usar para decir "me quedo dentro de la casa" (porque no me apetece salir al jardín por ejemplo)
"je reste à la maison / chez moi" para decir que te quedas en casa


----------



## Calas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, 

Estoy traduciendo un texto y no se que preposición es la correcta en este contexto:

Actuaciones piloto para la Modernización y el apoyo al proceso de  descentralización en la Intendencia de Colonia

Actions pilotes pour la Modernisation et l’appui au processus de décentralisation dans/à l’Intendance de Colonia 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Qué es la Intendencia de Colonia? He visto que en la RAE dan dos posibilidades:





> [Intendencia]*~** municipal.* * 1.     * f._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Órgano superior del gobierno de los municipios.
> * 2.     * f._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Edificio donde este órgano tiene su sede.


¿Es una de ellas? Si no sabemos a qué se refiere, no podemos decirte qué preposición se adapta mejor.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Calas

Hola Gévy:

En este contexto, Intendencia es cada uno de los territorios jurisdiccionales en los que está dividida la República de Uruguay, regido por la figura del Intendente.

Saludos,


----------

